# Power Feed For My Mill



## Chris Hamel (Mar 15, 2016)

Made this power feed for my mill.  It's not real fancy, but I built it on the cheap side.  Spent $17 on a DC gearmotor off Ebay.  $6 for a speed control.  The power supply was salvaged from a dead laptop.  Had to buy some round stock for the coupling.  All the switches I had laying around.  The coupling can be slipped to the left to disengage the powerfeed for when I want to work manually.


----------



## jneidig (Mar 15, 2016)

That looks like a nice setup. Could I get the info for the gear motor  and control please?


----------



## Chris Hamel (Mar 15, 2016)

Here is the speed control

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321653774837?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Here is the motor description.  It is no longer available from the seller I bought from, but if you poke around Ebay, you should find something similar.

TAKANAWA 555 metal gear motors 3V 6V 12V 24V DC gear motor high torque low noise

Just copy and paste into Ebay search and you will still find it available


----------



## rdean (Mar 15, 2016)

Good job over all and especially on the mounting studs and using the original holes.  
Did you thread them on your lathe?

Ray


----------



## Chris Hamel (Mar 15, 2016)

Threads were done on the lathe.


----------



## David VanNorman (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice set up . Put a groove in your cuppling and  a piece to move it in and out and you have it. Just my two cents. Great job.


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 17, 2016)

A swivel type fork shifter should be easy to make. It could slide on the mount bars?


----------



## Chris Hamel (Mar 17, 2016)

Silverbullet said:


> A swivel type fork shifter should be easy to make. It could slide on the mount bars?



I'll have to give it some thought.


----------

